# SEEKING house on beach



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone have or can suggest a rental for September for 3 or 4 adults plus 1 very civilized child? Was hoping to arrange to let someone's house, but am open to any suggestions. One couple has been travelling for three months and will be in great need of total R&R - goal is to find them a place on or within easy walk of sandy strand. The others are family and will be joining them for a bit.

Thank you so much - appreciate any leads!


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

*How about Evia?*

Hi,
My in-laws have a place in Northern Evia which will be empty in September. If you're interested I can ask if they want to rent it out. I'm sure they'll be more than willing.

It is about 100 meters or so from the nearest beach. It is a private-ish beach (only locals go there, so you'll be alone most of the time) but is a little pebbly (if that's a word). There are lots of other beaches (including a big sandy one) within a 15-minute walking distance. 

The house is in the middle of nowhere, with lots of trees around, so it's great for some R&R but you will need to have your own transportation (to get groceries, etc).

Let me know!



hecate said:


> Does anyone have or can suggest a rental for September for 3 or 4 adults plus 1 very civilized child? Was hoping to arrange to let someone's house, but am open to any suggestions. One couple has been travelling for three months and will be in great need of total R&R - goal is to find them a place on or within easy walk of sandy strand. The others are family and will be joining them for a bit.
> 
> Thank you so much - appreciate any leads!


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

Oh and it's slightly downhill through the forest to the nearest beach, so if any of your party have mobility issues, it might not be the best option.


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply! It sounds very interesting and location would be great. I'm trying to coordinate this and am still getting details from people (coming from several different countries), so can't yet specify dates.

Please do ask, and if size is OK: Many thanks!


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

The house has 2 bedrooms and large common areas, so there is plenty of space.
My in-laws will be there after mid-August for a couple of weeks, so the dates are not important right now, as long as it's September! But do you know what duration you might want the house for?

My Private messaging is enabled now so I will be able to send you further details by PM.


----------

